# EHD Message 866 Results?



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Saw this on a few other threads but never got a good feeling for whether it actually deletes your archived content so thought I would ask what other people have experienced.

I got an 866 message this morning on my EHD saying it was linked to another recevier and that I had to accept a reformat and deletion of archived content to get it to play on that receiver. Well I have had the EHD hooked to that receiver for 3 months (never unplugged, never swapped) so it is not a 3 move limit thing but pretty sure (reading other posts) it is related to it being hooked up when my receiver got the USB key assigned to it (last night?).

Anyway, I see this has happened to others and read that it MAY or MAY NOT actually delete the archived content. If YOU have accepted this 866 message what was the end result?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to reboot your DVR first. Umm, did you mean Household Key ?


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes I have tried rebooting.

Yes I meant Household Key.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

At satGuys there is long thread full of info about the issue, check it there.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Just got off an online chat regarding getting a "hit" sent to my recevier to see if that would clear up my 866 issue. That seems to be working for a ot of people according to the satguys website. Anyway I got someone who seemed knowledgeable and ASSURED me that selecting Yes would NOT erase my hard drive. I asked again and he told me that 100% it will not delete my archived recordings. He said that Dish has been made aware of people getting this error message and it has been tested that it will not delete and to go ahead and select Yes.

Not sure I totally trust this answer but he was very adamant that I was ok selecting yes. I printed the transcript just in case.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And ?! How your recordings survived after 'yes' ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dbrakob said:


> Just got off an online chat regarding getting a "hit" sent to my recevier to see if that would clear up my 866 issue. That seems to be working for a ot of people according to the satguys website. Anyway I got someone who seemed knowledgeable and ASSURED me that selecting Yes would NOT erase my hard drive. I asked again and he told me that 100% it will not delete my archived recordings. He said that Dish has been made aware of people getting this error message and it has been tested that it will not delete and to go ahead and select Yes.
> 
> Not sure I totally trust this answer but he was very adamant that I was ok selecting yes. I printed the transcript just in case.


Any chance you are going to tell us what happened? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

dbrakob said:


> Just got off an online chat regarding getting a "hit" sent to my recevier to see if that would clear up my 866 issue. That seems to be working for a ot of people according to the satguys website. Anyway I got someone who seemed knowledgeable and ASSURED me that selecting Yes would NOT erase my hard drive. I asked again and he told me that 100% it will not delete my archived recordings. He said that Dish has been made aware of people getting this error message and it has been tested that it will not delete and to go ahead and select Yes.
> 
> Not sure I totally trust this answer but he was very adamant that I was ok selecting yes. I printed the transcript just in case.


I also got the 866 message on one of the 622s not long after experiencing some of the other recently noted L4.49 issues (garbled favorites lists, etc.) I called Dish and the CSR was emphatic about *NOT* saying yes to the message - that doing so would delete the EHDs content. The CSR went on to say that their engineers were aware that this was a problem brought on by L4.49 and that they would fix my problem from their end. It took somewhere between 24 and 36 hours, but they got it working again.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

P Smith said:


> And ?! How your recordings survived after 'yes' ?


Guess I was not adventurous enough. Was going to select "Yes" as a backup but ... called and asked for a "hit" to be sent to my receiver. CSR stayed with me on phone for until she got confirmation that hit was received on my end (can't tell on the TV but they can back at Dish). 2 minutes later she said "hit" had gone thru. Checked my EHD and it was back to working like a charm. Guess I'll never know what selecting "Yes" would have done.


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

Dish is amazing. I got this 866 message this morning, and called Dish. The technical representative told me that I would have to delete everything on the EHD to get it to work again. I told her that this was a poor solution, and she hung up on me!

I checked this forum and found that sending out a new hit usually solved the issue. I called back and got an advanced technician who (1) refused to send out a rehit, and (2) said that the only fix is to reply yes to the message and reformat the hard drive. 

I tried a third time, and was told again that there is no fix, except for reformatting, but this tech was willing to send out a rehit. Problem solved!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who could tell me what part of our monthly payment goes to the CSR ppl ?  
Bad irony - we had to pay for the 'wonderful' service.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

This is why these forums are so great. CSRs tell you one thing one day and something different the next. They tell you things are NOT possible but you know people from this forum who have gotten results. Sending a hit is "no problem" according to the CSR I spoke too and anyone who gets this error should DEFINITELY try this first as it sounds like CSRs don't know what happens when selecting "Yes" .

Back to my original question of this thread. Has ANYONE actually selected "Yes" and if so what happened. Events deleted or not.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, if you care, I hit YES and it erased EVERYTHING...


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

SkipperTW said:


> Well, if you care, I hit YES and it erased EVERYTHING...


SkipperTW,

Sorry to hear that. I was just wondering since I had 2 people at Dish (CSR and engineering) tell me "without a doubt" and "100% sure" that doing this would NOT delete my EHD recordings. I was within 5 minutes of believing them when I saw a thread about "hits" and decided to try that first.

IMO this forum is better than Dish support. Whenever I have a problem the answer is usually here.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

For some reason I did not see this thread first (otherwise I would have tried it...) Oh well, I guess I didn't need all those movies anyway.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

dbrakob said:


> Saw this on a few other threads but never got a good feeling for whether it actually deletes your archived content so thought I would ask what other people have experienced.
> 
> I got an 866 message this morning on my EHD saying it was linked to another recevier and that I had to accept a reformat and deletion of archived content to get it to play on that receiver. Well I have had the EHD hooked to that receiver for 3 months (never unplugged, never swapped) so it is not a 3 move limit thing but pretty sure (reading other posts) it is related to it being hooked up when my receiver got the USB key assigned to it (last night?).
> 
> Anyway, I see this has happened to others and read that it MAY or MAY NOT actually delete the archived content. If YOU have accepted this 866 message what was the end result?


that message if faulse it will not format the drive as far as i can tell that is just saying that the key is being written to the drive.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

skippytym99 said:


> that message if faulse it will not format the drive as far as i can tell that is just saying that the key is being written to the drive.


Well said, Skippy.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

skippytym99 said:


> that message if faulse it will not format the drive as far as i can tell that is just saying that the key is being written to the drive.


Did you mean "that message IS false"? Sorry but I do not understand your post. SkipperTW said he selected Yes and it did indeed erase everything.


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

That is correct (I selected yes and it took 10 mins or so to re-format and then bam, a blank disk)...

I only own one receiver (a 722) and have never moved it to anything else. I did try re-booting and plugging/Unplugging the EHDD but no luck. After reading a few of these stating that the threat to format was not true, I tried it and well, the rest is history (literally)...
:nono2: :nono:  :hurah:  :grin: :grin:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

SkipperTW said:


> That is correct (I selected yes and it took 10 mins or so to re-format and then bam, a blank disk)...
> 
> I only own one receiver (a 722) and have never moved it to anything else. I did try re-booting and plugging/Unplugging the EHDD but no luck. After reading a few of these stating that the threat to format was not true, I tried it and well, the rest is history (literally)...
> :nono2: :nono:  :hurah:  :grin: :grin:


Another fine example of Dish implementation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you remember a thread about a price for the EHD feature, there was a lot of ppl who expected to pay and get a service for that money. Now they got it.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

P Smith said:


> If you remember a thread about a price for the EHD feature, there was a lot of ppl who expected to pay and get a service for that money. Now they got it.


Serviced is right!  I'm just thankful that when I called Dish I was lucky and got a CSR who knew what she was talking about and actually got their engineering department to fix the problem. At the same time I'm sorry about those who have lost their EHD content due to CSRs who either don't know or don't care about what the heck they're telling customers. If it were me and I'd lost that content, I'd be asking Dish CEO for some compensation in the from of a free month or two! Figuring it another way, what would it cost to replace that lost HD content with HD DVDs?


----------



## Ernie7410 (Apr 28, 2008)

Several have said that Dish can send a HIT that will allow them to proceed with external hard drive operations without an 866 message or erasure of the EHD content.

Can someone explain what is meant by a HIT? Are there different kinds of HITs? What can be done or solved by getting a HIT from Dish?

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ernie7410 said:


> Several have said that Dish can send a HIT that will allow them to proceed with external hard drive operations without an 866 message or erasure of the EHD content.
> 
> Can someone explain what is meant by a HIT? Are there different kinds of HITs? What can be done or solved by getting a HIT from Dish?
> 
> ...


I believe it re-authorizes the external drive option. Probably, the same "hit" as when you paid your $40.


----------



## bloom (Jul 29, 2004)

_Can someone explain what is meant by a HIT? Are there different kinds of HITs? What can be done or solved by getting a HIT from_ Dish?

This is just a guess, but ... I think that when Dish sent out new codes for the machines, a single code for each household, the EHD was left keyed in to the wrong number, and so, was no longer a "recognized" hard drive. This new hit tells the hard drive to dedicate itself to that new number.


----------

